# Informational Interview



## Delaney1986 (13 Sep 2011)

Good Day Everyone,

    I am in a Criminology program and they want us to do Informational Interviews with people working in our preferred field. I need at least one name by Friday but I don't have to do the interview right away if that doesn't suit you. I was just wondering if there are any MP's who would be willing and able to do a phone or in person interview (I suppose depending on whether or not you are near CFB Gagetown) to discuss the field, why you joined, etc. I can prepare some questions in advance for you to look over if that makes things easier and to avoid any surprises.

Any help would be much appreciated. And it doesn't have to be over the phone or in person I just figured no one would want to type out all those answers.

Thanks so much!!

M. Cheyenne Delaney


----------

